# South Coast meet soon



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

As the turn out wasn't great last time (still good though) I was thinking id try and get the south coast area in for a biggun

I wasn't 100% sure on dates so I thought if you post the weekends you can't do we can go from there and work out the best time to do it

I would personally prefer a Sunday as I work EVERY Sunday!!

Post away lads and lasses!!!!!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I could be up for for some meets, was good to meet some guys and gals on Sunday at the Pride and Joy rally, was hoping for more TT's to have joined us!

Seems the northerners are more friendly bunch and like a meet :lol:


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Sam... count me in !!!


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

I can do any Sunday


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

I can do any Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

Any more?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Me depending on when and I am sure I can drag a couple of RS owners as well :roll:


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm up for any Sunday I don't check this all the time so feel free to drop me a text if ur near Canterbury any time 07866751362

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

I was thinking does any one know the a32 crossroads where the petrol station and loonies cafe is?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

date dependant, but I'm rather busy!

A32 in fareham?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Samwell0505 said:


> I was thinking does any one know the a32 crossroads where the petrol station and loonies cafe is?


You mean the Meon Hut Crossroads - where the A272 (Winchester to Petersfield Rd) crosses the A32 (Fareham to Alton Rd)?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

popular meeting spot for Pistonheads  May be worth going to one of their meets at the West meon pub, some great metal, and a BBQ too


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> Samwell0505 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking does any one know the a32 crossroads where the petrol station and loonies cafe is?
> ...


That's the one I mean and yes, I went to a piston heads meet there also ....


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi I will be up for this I live in petersfield so not far for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm most Sundays except 15th June as I'm moving house


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Bump :!: Any more thoughts on this one :?:

If it's within range I would be interested in attending 

Unless of course it's already happened :lol:

Thanks


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll be happy to attend another meet , as long as it isn't too far


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Count me in too


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all.... count me in..... at least someones making the effort to organise a meet !!!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

If nothing happens for a while I'll orgnaise something after the tourists have cleared the roads a bit


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm going to attend the monthly Bournemouth Piston heads meet on 8th September.

Details here>> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=735937


----------



## csluyuan (Sep 29, 2013)

I can do any Sunday

___________________________
fut coins


----------



## Bowerz (Aug 10, 2014)

If This ever materialises I would be interested. Although I'm not an owner yet would be good to look at a few!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

SUNDAY 2nd November, 7am @ bottom of Wrotham Hill, Kent???

Used to lead a few Z4 hoons down to the Coast, know som interesting roads, couple of stop offs & going that time of day roads are relatively clear.

Let me know & will organise - Samoa


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Bowerz said:


> If This ever materialises I would be interested. Although I'm not an owner yet would be good to look at a few!


Keep an eye out as there is a new club rep for Sussex (Old Crow) and we are having meets now. Went to Goodwood breakfast club yesterday which was really good and met at Bournmouth a few weeks ago too. The interest is growing so the meets are growing in numbers too and all things are advertised on here. Maybe see you at the next one.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

MichaelAC said:


> Bowerz said:
> 
> 
> > If This ever materialises I would be interested. Although I'm not an owner yet would be good to look at a few!
> ...


One more breakfast club meet at Goodwood on November 2nd, Vee engined cars so expect everything from V6's to V12's and maybe the odd Veyron.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

We'll as GWBC is on the 2nd, look to go to that instead. Where u fellaz coming from, any where near brands hatch?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

It would be the long way round for me, I live pretty much in the next village to the circuit


----------

